# How much TIME 2 correct your V ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

NONE !!!!!!! under 5secs almost works - 1 exception - if the pup is eating a dead skunk - take time 2 get up wind !!!!!!! Vn there done that !!!! cute 1 day - bad the next - U just lost - how u correct is your option ! but u do it immediately - every time !!!!


----------

